# updated Pandora, don't do it!



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I seen there was an update recently, I believe to version 1.5.11. 
I'm having the same issues I did before they fixed it from last time with no connection and/or long pauses in between songs.

Just thought I would give you a heads up I'd you use Pandora and see the update in the market.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I used TiBu to detatch Pandora from the Market! They seem to break stuff each time so forget them!


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using an older modded "unlimited" version that's working fine and I have no plans to ever update it.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Link to older modded version maybe?


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Link to older modded version maybe?


Link removed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet. Appreciate it.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

yea, im rocking the unlimited skip.. no visual and audio ads. im never updating this thing  lol


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Be very careful posting links or advocating the use of hacked Pandora. Many would consider this "warez"... aka against forum rules, and grounds for being banned.

Just a suggestion.
Not meaning to be a forum-nazi or post police or anything.... just... be careful. I would suggest removing that link.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, how do I install this apk? Uninstall old first I presume?


----------



## smitty870 (Jun 10, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> Thanks, how do I install this apk? Uninstall old first I presume?


Yes uninstall and then using your favorite file browser open it with installer.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Be very careful posting links or advocating the use of hacked Pandora. Many would consider this "warez"... aka against forum rules, and grounds for being banned.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> Not meaning to be a forum-nazi or post police or anything.... just... be careful. I would suggest removing that link.


Ok. Didn't realize that. I will remove the link.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

"CBMC said:


> Ok. Didn't realize that. I will remove the link.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks again, works like a charm now!!


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Could you guys post the version number of the Pandora apk that you are talking about? I'm trying to see if I got it in an old nandroid backup somewhere.

Also, is it considered warez if the software is freely downloadedable? Other folks post hacked versions of flash and the hulu apk on here all the time. I mean its not like he's posting a cracked or serialized version. Just wondering.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Be very careful posting links or advocating the use of hacked Pandora. Many would consider this "warez"... aka against forum rules, and grounds for being banned.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> Not meaning to be a forum-nazi or post police or anything.... just... be careful. I would suggest removing that link.


No need to remove it since it's not warez; it's freely available. No different than posting a themed version.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"poontab said:


> No need to remove it since it's not warez; it's freely available. No different than posting a themed version.


Some may consider it warez because it blocks the ads that pay for the service.

It really doesn't matter to me. It's a grey area, and although a strong argument could be made either way, someone posting it should know the potential problems.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

barcodelinux said:


> Could you guys post the version number of the Pandora apk that you are talking about? I'm trying to see if I got it in an old nandroid backup somewhere.
> 
> Also, is it considered warez if the software is freely downloadedable? Other folks post hacked versions of flash and the hulu apk on here all the time. I mean its not like he's posting a cracked or serialized version. Just wondering.


You make a good point. By all means, remove if it is against any rules. http://db.tt/7AB7TYn. It is version 1.56. Not sure if there is a newer modified version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

CBMC said:


> You make a good point. By all means, remove if it is against any rules. http://db.tt/7AB7TYn. It is version 1.56. Not sure if there is a newer modified version.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I have version 1.5.10 which works flawlessly on Gingerbread. I have themed it but if anyone would like a copy just pm me.


----------



## dnakaman (Jul 11, 2011)

The update works the same for me as the last version. What rom are you running? I'm running Bamf 4.9.


----------

